# Screening scheme celebrates 10 years of success



## Northerner (May 11, 2012)

A SCREENING programme which helps prevent eye damage in South Tyneside?s diabetic patients has marked its 10th anniversary.

Diabetic retinopathy is the leading cause of blindness for people suffering from diabetes, and in 2002 a screening service was established to help spot early symptoms.

A decade ago it served 7,000 patients, but has gone from strength to strength and now helps more than 20,000 people across the borough and Sunderland.

Helen Bone, programme lead for the programme which is run by South Tyneside NHS Foundation Trust, said: ?Diabetic retinopathy is the leading cause of blindness in patients of a working age.

?It is essential that people with diabetes have their eyes checked every year. Through our annual screening programme, using digital retinal photography specially-trained staff can detect any deterioration, and refer patients into hospital eye services to help prevent long-term damage.?

http://www.shieldsgazette.com/news/...heme-celebrates-10-years-of-success-1-4540312


----------

